# Forum Learning Russian Language Pronunciation, Speech & Accent Audio Lounge  a song

## Chuvak

Could you write down what they're singing?...

----------


## xorox

At the end of every week
Each one of us becomes a freak
Tonight the DJ makes us move
Until the sweat drops from the roof
It's time to let the bass beat hard
So now we launch the louder part
Just activate your energy
Let's sing this song and come with me.

----------


## Chuvak

Круто (я думал никто это не поймет..)
Большое тебе русское СПАСИБО!!!    ::   ::   ::

----------


## BlackMage

> At the end of every week
> Each one of us becomes a freak
> Tonight the DJ makes us move
> Until the sweat drops from the roof
> It's time to let the bass beat hard
> So now we launch the louder part
> Just activate your energy
> Let's sing this song and come with me.

 The speaker system brings the sound
And light effects are spinnin round
All the people on the floor
They shake their bodies and cry for more
Never let this feeling go
And let the musik take control
Forget your problems and feel free
Enjoy this moment come with me

----------


## Chuvak

> Originally Posted by xorox  At the end of every week
> Each one of us becomes a freak
> Tonight the DJ makes us move
> Until the sweat drops from the roof
> It's time to let the bass beat hard
> So now we launch the louder part
> Just activate your energy
> Let's sing this song and come with me.   The speaker system brings the sound
> And light effects are spinnin round
> ...

 ОоооТы тоже слушаешь Special DJ. 
Well done!!!  ::

----------


## Chuvak

BTW, would you answer me how many times has it taken from you to comprehent the words of the song???

----------


## TATY

The singer isn't a native English speaker I don't think. I remember this song. It was some European act I think.

----------


## BlackMage

> The singer isn't a native English speaker I don't think. I remember this song. It was some European act I think.

 German.
Though, personally, I find it perfectly understandable and not particularly odd sounding. (Aside from the obvious distortions)

----------


## ReDSanchous

By the way, speaking of bands that sing in English but whose musicians aren't native English speakers, is it easy for a native English speaker to determine that musicians sing with an accent? For example, I guess most of you know the song "Wind Of Change" by Scorpions, yeah? How proper is their pronunciation?

----------


## BlackMage

It's hardly noticeable.

----------


## ReDSanchous

That's good because I find it very hard to distinguish between Deep Purple's and Scorpions's songs. I mean their English accents.

----------


## kalinka_vinnie

> BTW, сould you tell me how many times it took you to comprehend the words in the song???

----------


## TATY

It depends. When t.A.T.u. sing in English they have noticeable accents. Scandanavian singers in English are usually indistinguishable. Plus in English everyone sings with an American accent, even if they are from, say Britain. If you sing with British vowels it sounds reeeeeaaally weird.

----------


## kalinka

> By the way, speaking of bands that sing in English but whose musicians aren't native English speakers, is it easy for a native English speaker to determine that musicians sing with an accent? For example, I guess most of you know the song "Wind Of Change" by Scorpions, yeah? How proper is their pronunciation?

 By the way, did you hear "Wind Of Change" by Scorpions in russian?? Terrible accent   ::

----------


## Rtyom

> Originally Posted by BlackMage        Originally Posted by xorox  At the end of every week
> Each one of us becomes a freak
> Tonight the DJ makes us move
> Until the sweat drops from the roof
> It's time to let the bass beat hard
> So now we launch the louder part
> Just activate your energy
> Let's sing this song and come with me.   The speaker system brings the sound
> And light effects are spinnin round
> ...

 Чувак, это Special D. Приятно знать, что кто-то ценит грув! 
Anyone, what does this mean "to get jiggy on the sound"? It's another line from Special D.'s track!

----------


## ReDSanchous

> Originally Posted by ReDSanchous  By the way, speaking of bands that sing in English but whose musicians aren't native English speakers, is it easy for a native English speaker to determine that musicians sing with an accent? For example, I guess most of you know the song "Wind Of Change" by Scorpions, yeah? How proper is their pronunciation?   By the way, did you hear "Wind Of Change" by Scorpions in russian?? Terrible accent

 No, I didn't hear it but I'd really like to. I guess that they sang this song in Russian while playing concerts in Russia?   

> It depends. When t.A.T.u. sing in English they have noticeable accents. Scandanavian singers in English are usually indistinguishable. Plus in English everyone sings with an American accent, even if they are from, say Britain. If you sing with British vowels it sounds reeeeeaaally weird.

 Well, how about Keanes&Hopes? They seem to sing with a British accent! Or am I wrong?

----------


## basurero

Does anyone know where I can download this song for free?  ::

----------

